# starter or electrical issue



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Sometimes i have to turn my key 3 to 5 times for my car to start (crank). It sounds like starter problem but it could be with some security chip issue. What do you guys think car is 05 6spd 30,000 miles. I would go to the dealer but it only does it sometimes so i don't want them to keep my car forever till they decide to change the starter.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

If you hear a click but no crank it's the starter, If it does nothing... then its the antitheft system. the key could be getting to the point of no return...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Your car has tip start, have you tried letting the car turn over itself? If the car doesn't start by itself and you are having to fool with it it could be various things. Your dealer could tell you by running a test on your OBC. 

An issue I had was the car was dead as though it was a battery, it was found the Power Train Module needed replaced.


----------

